# Bought a new plant no Id.



## RobinN (Jan 26, 2015)

I bought an plant with long slim leafs which are quite white. At this moment in starting to think it's not an aquarium plant.










Help would be much appreciated.

Regards


----------



## AteItOffTheFloor (Oct 8, 2014)

CAnt see the pic


----------



## RobinN (Jan 26, 2015)

Sorry the IMG tag doesn't work. But I've been able to determine that the plants are not aquatic.

I tried to remove the thread but couldn't.

Link to the picture


http://imgur.com/4oL5ggA


----------



## abrooks12376 (Jul 22, 2014)

Ribbon plant, not fully aquatic.


----------



## RobinN (Jan 26, 2015)

Yeah that's a pity, but it'll be there until it gives up


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

It is probably _Liriope spicata_ 'Silver Dragon'. Definitely not aquatic, but may last several months before it begins to rot.


----------



## RobinN (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks. 
I'll hope for as many months as possible. I like it there. Will probably replace it with Vallisneria spiralis when it comes down.


----------

